# Hello from State College, PA



## Willard814 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for having me and I look forward to a great learning experience.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## baron (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 14, 2011)

Greetings, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Fyn


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking forward to reading your posts as well.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 18, 2011)

welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## SouthPaw (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome! State College is little over an hour from me


----------



## Flea (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to have you here!  I'm a Lion myself ... :ultracool


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

